# Fishing after practice



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Fished the HRBT for flatties after self-rescue sat with comeonfish ,jasonr ,wannabeangler left the ramp and paddled over to the bridge. Winds out of the east and small chop, after turnning the point we turned into 2 -3 ft rollers. Meet up with Baitslingin and saw robchoi off a ways. Set up to troll and jig for flatties , we didn't have to wait long as small ones started hitting and unhooking before landing. Size ranging from 10 to 15 1/2 and I think Joe got one alittle over 16.
Caught a few on mudminnows but best bet was on red jig heads w/gulp swimmin grub and a strip of sqiud trailer was the ticket.


















































jerry


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

*more pics*


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

Nice report Jerry I still need to make it down there to fish.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

obx_rat said:


> nice report jerry i still need to make it down there to fish.


:d yeah you do


----------



## Trapper (Aug 20, 2007)

Jerry, How do you post pictures?

Trapper


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Trapper said:


> Jerry, How do you post pictures?
> 
> Trapper


ck ur PM's


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

nice pix


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

JasonR,
I sent you a PM
Joe
703-282-3816


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Joe come down and fish with us anytime you like! Jerry, myself (jasonM), and my buddy Eric go out all the time. Eric and I did Rudy today...caught nothing, but had a good time in the surf!


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

That wasn't me out there during the day. I was at the WRO demo day until 2pm then went to the Eastern Shore shoals to look for the bull reds. Didn't have much luck. Got off the water around 8pm and then went to the HRBT. Caught blues, croaker, dink flounder, shad and stripers.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

wannabeangler said:


> Joe come down and fish with us anytime you like! Jerry, myself (jasonM), and my buddy Eric go out all the time. Eric and I did Rudy today...caught nothing, but had a good time in the surf!


Wanabeangler,

Organize a gathering, I will be there only on Saturday. I sent a PM to JasonR about a kayak for sale on Craigslist. If he doesn't buy the kayak for sale I am going to drop my kayak to him so that he can go fishing with you guys until he finds the right kayak for him. 

Joe


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

I am inserting the self-rescue video on this thread also because the second half of the video contains the fishing part:

http://www.youtube.com/user/comeonfish01#p/a/u/0/f6MpsVqRgnM

Joe


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

It might have been BigFinn, not me.


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Your inbox is full Joe.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

robchoi said:


> It might have been BigFinn, not me.


Sorry Rob I thought Tim said you was out there , nice work on the stripers 



jerry


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

jasonr said:


> Your inbox is full Joe.



got it

Today is my first day at new job. I don't have internet access often. call me at 703-282-3816
joe


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

ComeOnFish said:


> Wanabeangler,
> 
> Organize a gathering, I will be there only on Saturday. I sent a PM to JasonR about a kayak for sale on Craigslist. If he doesn't buy the kayak for sale I am going to drop my kayak to him so that he can go fishing with you guys until he finds the right kayak for him.
> 
> Joe


That sounds great Joe but I don't want you to be without a yak for you and your guests man. I'll just save up and find something man. I really appreciate the offer though man. You are truely a great guy.


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

jason, if you are just itching to get out and can't find something to get out in, I have a 9 or 10 foot sit in that you're more than welcome to use. It's a bit different to fish from, but it's what i learned in.


----------

